
Instagram comes to Windows Phone Store without in-app image capture or video - coloneltcb
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/20/instagram-waze-windows-phone/
======
coloneltcb
"Still, the addition of official support by Instagram is a good indicator of
health for Windows Phone."

What? It took 3 years for them to develop a camera app that can't take photos
and this is a good indication of health?

